# High Nitrates



## dshower (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi there. I am hoping for some advice. I cannot seem to get my nitrates under control. I have lost all of my older guppies and have lost one of 3 new ones I just bought and it look slike another has septicemia. The levels are:

GH - 180
KH - 80-120
pH - around 7-7.5
nitrites - 0
nitrates - between 40 and 80

I don't know what the ammonia is. I don't have a test kit for that. But the last time I took it to PetSmart (I know) a couple weeks ago the ammonia was fine. Right now I have 4 neons that are doing wonderfully and two guppies....one that seems fine and the one with what looks like septicemia (this is just new today for both). I have done 20% water changes at a time....last one on Tuesday. I have added salt for the guppies and it doesn't seem to be bothering the neons at all. I have an air stone. The temp is staying about 75-78 or so. I even have AmQuel Plus Ammonia Detoxifier that I have been treating the new water with and have even put in the tank. That is supposed to remove nitrates. I am at my wits end and am really tired of flushing fish. Any ideas on how I can get these nitrates down without shocking the fish and hurting the neons which seem to be doing fine?


----------



## dshower (Oct 2, 2011)

I have pics to post, but I don't know how....


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

The quickest way to reduce nitrates is through water changes. What is your water change maintenance schedule? I suggest a 50% water change every week. Depending how high they are now, you may want to do a couple each week for a while. Live plants also help.


----------



## dshower (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, Sue. I was reading that too much of a water change can shock them by lowering the nitrates too fast. Is that true? I did have one live plant and all my guppies started dying right after I boutght it. I don't know if it was a coincidence or what, but it sure seemed "fishy" (pun intended). I have been doing a couple water changes a week...about 20% each time.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't worry about shocking them. When you do a 50% water change you only drop the Nitrates total by 1/2. So if you do 2-3 days in a row of 50-75% water changes you will be fine.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Tank size?, # of fish? Filter ? Tank cleaning regime?

I suspect something else is going on besides Nitrate of 80. I can keep fish alive in 2x that level of Nitrates. ie, high nitrate levels do not immediatly kill fish like high ammonia or nitrite.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree with FishFlow and lowering nitrates by half or even more is not going to have a negative effect.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Have you checked your tap water for nitrates. If its high, the water changes are not going to reduce the nitrate level. If tap water is not high in nitrates then as previously advised. Several large water changes will help!!


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

dshower said:


> Hi there. I am hoping for some advice. I cannot seem to get my nitrates under control. I have lost all of my older guppies and have lost one of 3 new ones I just bought and it look slike another has septicemia. The levels are:
> 
> GH - 180
> KH - 80-120
> ...


Hello d...

Small water changes do very little to maintain stable water conditions. You really should consider removing and replacing half the tank water every week, regardless of the fish load. If you do, there's no time for toxins to build up in the water before the next change. These will help remove some of the nitrates.

Standard aquarium salt is a good idea, especially for "Livebearers". A teaspoon for every 5 gallons of new water is enough. More than that and your plants may not tolerate it very well. The salt will stimulate the fishes' immune system and since salt is neutral, it will help a little to detoxify traces of ammonia and nitrite.

Just a couple of the thoughts.

B


----------

